# What you keeping.



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

there was a thread like this a while ago but lets have another, what DWA are people keeping, snakes, inverts, crocs or any other DWA.


----------



## tigersnake (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi SiUK,
Yes, you are right, I have posted my list before, but it gives me good practise on my computer, so here goes again.

1x Monocellate Cobra, Naja kaouthia
1x Nose-Horned Viper, Vipera ammodytes
1x Indian Cobra, Naja naja
1x Panamint Rattlesnake, Crotalus mitchelli stephensi
1x South-West Speckled Rattlesnake, Crotalus mitchelli pyrrhus
1x Taylors Cantil, Agkistrodon taylori
1x Southern Pacific Rattlesnake, Crotalus helleri
1x Rhino Viper, Bitis nasicornis
1x Central Asian Saw-Scaled Viper, Echis multisquamatus
2x West African Bush Vipers, Atheris chlorechis
2x Central American Jumping Vipers, Atropoides mexicanus
2x Eyelash Palm-Pit Vipers, Bothriechis schlegeli
All the best,
Brian.


----------



## Declan123 (Dec 29, 2007)

Nice collection Brian, some pics would be loverly...


----------



## tigersnake (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi Declan,
Yes, I will try to take some pictures soon.
All the best,
Brian.


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

nice collection Brian, you like Crotalus sp I see, any pics of the Echis? Also whats the A.mexicanus like to keep, I would quite like one of those, I seen them in quite varied colours though


----------



## tigersnake (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi Si,
The Jumping Vipers are really easy to look after. I have them on eco-earth substrate, I do not spray them, but the eco-earth seems to keep the humidity up very high. They have two medium water bowls in their viv, and they go to them and drink quite often, and they will sit in them when they are about to shed their skin.They also eat very well, taking two mice every time, (about every 10 days).
All the best,
Brian.


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

ah thats interesting you say that Brian, I was gonna ask a question along those lines the other day.

About different substrates because you always see people using bark and aspen, but I noticed in venomous snakes in the terranium he talks alot about different substrates, clay and other things, do you use any other different types of substrate?


----------



## 400runner (May 15, 2006)

tigersnake said:


> Hi SiUK,
> Yes, you are right, I have posted my list before, but it gives me good practise on my computer, so here goes again.
> 
> 1x Monocellate Cobra, Naja kaouthia
> ...


your collection looks very impressive when written down like that. me and mark will have to come and see them one day if you don't mind.
see you saturday 
dan


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

400runner said:


> your collection looks very impressive when written down like that. me and mark will have to come and see them one day if you don't mind.
> see you saturday
> dan


what you planning on keeping when you get your license?


----------



## leptophis (May 24, 2007)

As with Brian have done this before, to tired this morning, so just a normal list lol

3 x Black Mambas
3 x Green Mambas , the viridis ones
7 x Green Mambas, the angusticeps ones
2 x King Cobras
1 x Monocled Cobra , ( lol not as many as rich and marie)
3 x Red Spitting Cobras
3 x Western Diamond Back Rattlesnakes
2 x Puff Adders
8 x Gaboon Vipers
1 x Forest Cobra
2 x Fer de lance
2 x White lipped vipers
10 x african eyelash vipers
2 x Palestine vipers, 
3 x Atheris clorechis
2 x King Brown Snakes
2 x New Guinea Taipans

think thats it


----------



## Morbid (Dec 11, 2006)

Hiya Si!

You probably know, at least most of my list.. 
But for you that don´t. Here it is:

2.2 _Vipera ammodytes ammodytes_
2.2 _Vipera nikolskii_
2.2 _Gloydius halus caraganus_
2.2 _Vipera renardi_
1.1_ Vipera dinniki_
1.0_ Vipera orlovi_


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

some nice collections there guys, puts my collection to shame:lol2:


----------



## lashes (Mar 20, 2008)

Well i only got my license this year so i only have 2 eyelash vipers (Bothriechis Schlegelii).

Im hoping to increase my collection in the next few years to include Gilas and maybe a few others but i dont think ill ever keep more than 3 or 4 species of venomous


----------



## 400runner (May 15, 2006)

SiUK said:


> what you planning on keeping when you get your license?


at the moment i'm just planning for some of the small bush and bamboo vipers. at the moment my favourites are the trimeresurus albolabris and atheris ceratopha!


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

400runner said:


> at the moment i'm just planning for some of the small bush and bamboo vipers. at the moment my favourites are the trimeresurus albolabris and atheris ceratopha!


cool I like albolabris, its on my license, I quite like T.popeiorum a red eyed one though


----------



## 400runner (May 15, 2006)

yeah popeiorium are nice too. another one i like the look of is T. trigonocephalus but not sure on how readily available they are!


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

I know someone that had some hatchlings a while back, they were poor feeders though, dont know if they have been sold


----------



## glidergirl (Nov 27, 2006)

Lol, just the one Pete ... tsk tsk!!! :lol2:

Toooooo many to list, look at the last list then add 11 monocled, 2 urocoans, and 2 WD.


----------

